# Post a pic of your Cryptocoryne Affinis "Jerantut"



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just trying to ID a Cryptocoryne from Algaebeater's tank.

If you purchased a plant package containing this plant please upload a quick pic.

Thanks!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone bought this cryptocoryne from Kevin before?
Did he give you a name?

Flat wide leaves.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Post a pic of your Cryptocoryne Affinis "Jerantut"*

Maybe crypt 'Flamingo' or Wendtii 'Florida Suset'? I believe he had some a while back.....

JMHO.

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------

